# ‘Hunter Troop’ Is The World’s First All-Female Special Operations Unit



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2016)

This is very cool and I'm sure will be a great psychological hit to all the goatfuckers. 



> *‘Hunter Troop’ Is The World’s First All-Female Special Operations Unit *
> 
> By David Leffler
> on  September 14, 2016
> ...


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 15, 2016)

I would like to volunteer to be OPFOR.  They can, like, interrogate me and tie me up.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 15, 2016)

This!!!! If it's going to work, this is how it's going to go. I'd love to see how this test project ends up, for better or worse. I wish these women the best!


----------



## Brill (Sep 15, 2016)

I hope to see them compete against Icelandic and Swedish militaries.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 15, 2016)

lindy said:


> I hope to see them compete against Icelandic and Swedish militaries.





lindy said:


> I hope to see them compete against Icelandic and Swedish militaries.



Iceland hasn't had a standing Army since the 19th century.


----------



## AWP (Sep 15, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Iceland hasn't had a standing Army since the 19th century.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 15, 2016)

Freefalling said:


>



Did I not get the joke. Sometimes I'm slow. Was it a reference to how hot theses chicks are? Lindy is so seriously annoying I often don't get his humor;)


----------



## AWP (Sep 16, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Did I not get the joke. Sometimes I'm slow. Was it a reference to how hot theses chicks are? Lindy is so seriously annoying I often don't get his humor;)



Everyone's excited about the fantasy of Nordic woman on woman action and you, Debby Downer, arrive with your truthiness.


----------



## Brill (Sep 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Everyone's excited about the fantasy of Nordic woman on woman action...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 16, 2016)

Rumor has it Lagertha is their hand to hand instructor....


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 16, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Rumor has it Lagertha is their hand to hand instructor....


----------



## AWP (Sep 16, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Rumor has it Lagertha is their hand to hand instructor....



She's "leave my wife" hot.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> She's "leave my wife" hot.



..._and _she's named after _BEER._


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Rumor has it Lagertha is their hand to hand instructor....



Fitting a hot Canuckistani woman teaches them "hand to hand".  I wonder if I could get a job as their water boy.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Sep 16, 2016)

Should be fun when one of the 'Hunter Troop' *inevitably* stumbles upon Shadowspear...:dead:


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 16, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Rumor has it Lagertha is their hand to hand instructor....


and Ragnar is pleased....


----------



## Gunz (Sep 16, 2016)

Stoutha is her fat sister.


----------



## Brill (Sep 16, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> Should be fun when one of the 'Hunter Troop' *inevitably* stumbles upon Shadowspear...:dead:



They don't have a cyber arm...we're good until Monday.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Sep 16, 2016)

LOL Touche sir


----------



## CDG (Sep 16, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I would like to volunteer to be OPFOR.  They can, like, interrogate me and tie me up.



You got it all wrong. You gotta get in as a SERE instructor for them. Then you tie THEM up, slap 'em around, make 'em crawl on a leash....... Wait, what happened? I blacked out for a minute.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 16, 2016)

Keep going...:-"


----------



## Brill (Sep 16, 2016)

Nordic SIGINTer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 16, 2016)

---sigh---

That is not the first time I've seen a picture of the very lovely, (and deadly) Christine.

User submit: Christine makes me want to go to Norway (7 Photos)

Not to mention her fellow female comrades...

Fuerzas de Elite • Ver Tema - Uniformes y Mujeres


.


----------



## Brill (Sep 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ---sigh---
> 
> That is not the first time I've seen a picture of the very lovely, (and deadly) Christine.
> 
> ...



Jeg ville banke bunnen ut av det.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 16, 2016)

CDG said:


> You got it all wrong. You gotta get in as a SERE instructor for them. Then you tie THEM up, slap 'em around, make 'em crawl on a leash....... Wait, what happened? I blacked out for a minute.



Dude I don't know if you went to SERE, it sounds like you just got raped.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 16, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Dude I don't know if you went to SERE, it sounds like you just got raped.



Or he needs to put a collar on it (sing like Beyoncé, kids!)

I'll be here all week, be sure to tip your waitress!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 31, 2017)

An updated article, there's some great images.

Meet the Hunter Troop: Norway's tough-as-nails female soldiers - BBC News


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 31, 2017)

I read that article before and it made me wonder.  If they are such bad asses, why are they in gender-segregated units?  If they're "tough as nails," why aren't they in with the men?  And if they're so "special," how come they haven't been deployed operationally?

Smacks more of propaganda than badassery.


----------



## pardus (Apr 1, 2017)

And then there is the IDF, sigh...


----------



## KiloPapa (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know who translated "Jegetroppen" to "Hunter Troop", but it's not quite right. The Norwegian military term "Jeger" - which literally translates as "hunter" - doesn't actually have an English equivalent. It's a term used for some long-range recce, SOF and Ranger-type units. The closest translation would be "Ranger", but that's not right either. The Ranger Regiment is an actual unit, not a type of unit. And you'd have "Special Rangers" - the Spesialjegere - the actual operators in FSK, the Jegertroppen's parent unit. And "Naval Rangers" - the Marinejegere - which would be our SEAL equivalent. Both of those just sound stupid, and they are not the equivalent of the Ranger Regiment. However, all in all, they should probably have used Ranger, or not translated the name at all.

On a side note, "Christine" as mentioned above, is not a SIGINTer. Nor is Christine her actual name. It's close though. I happen to know who she is as we have several people we know in common, and I used to work at the base where she did her NCO course. Small world.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 2, 2017)

pardus said:


> And then there is the IDF, sigh...




I am not a sexist. I am pure of thought.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 2, 2017)

Ah, the IDF.


----------



## KiloPapa (Apr 9, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I read that article before and it made me wonder.  If they are such bad asses, why are they in gender-segregated units?  If they're "tough as nails," why aren't they in with the men?  And if they're so "special," how come they haven't been deployed operationally?
> 
> Smacks more of propaganda than badassery.



To say a few words about the Norwegian military in general, and these units specifically. Note that this is my subjective view and not official military info...

The Norwegian military is still a conscript force. Back in the day, it used to be based more on quantity than tech. However, after the Cold War ended, and with technology progressing, it was downsized and downsized and made more high-tech. At the same time, we still kept the conscription. It used to be mandatory for all men the year they turned 19. However, with the current size of our military (the Army has 3 standing infantry/mech Bns), no more than a few thousand positions need to be filled every year. 
Currently, conscription lasts for 12 months of active duty and another 6 months of reserve duty to be completed, if ordered, as training days/weeks until the age of 44. Conscription has always been open to women, if they volunteered. Not many did. A few years ago, it was made mandatory for women, too. Stated intent was obviously to be able to select the best candidates for the positions needed to be filled - it does take a lot of work to turn a civilian into a CV90 crewman or dog handler. Not a lot of units are actually 50/50 men and women, though, despite a focus on recruiting women.

The military does have a few fully professional units, though - including MP Close Protection, the Army's Telemark Battalion (a mech inf unit), Intelligence/HUMINT units, SOF and some "jeger" units, to mention a few. To my knowledge, all of these have always been open to women, providing they go through the same selection course as men. On the SOF/"jeger" side, no women have made it so far, including the units open to conscripts. For the rest, women make up between 0 and 10% of the numbers, depending on the unit (guesstimate). Not including pilots, ground crews, aircrew, and so on, who obviously aren't conscrips.

As for the Jegertroppen, FSK's published info on the unit is pretty vague. The intent seems to be to fill a void for urban SR, HUMINT and similar operations where two burly, bearded men wearing hiking shoes, cargo pants and Arc'teryx jackets kinda stick out a little. Based on the documentaries and articles, the training partly or mostly overlaps the Fallskjermjegere (conscript SOF platoon focusing on SR and DA with a parachute insertion capacity, to which no women have so far been selected), with some added urban ops work that may or may not overlap. However, when they finish their conscription year, there is no automatic offer of a place in the ranks of FSK. They may attend operator selection along with everyone else.


----------



## CQB (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm sure there's a spelling mistake there


----------



## KiloPapa (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm sure there is. English isn't my first language, and it's getting pretty rusty these days.

On the subject of gender-equal conscription: as was noted in the first article, the women have slightly different PT standards for entry in Jegertroppen. That goes for most units in the military, and there's been a few issues with women not passing our "combat fitness tests".

Drifting off topic from Jegertroppen now (not that that hasn't happened already in this thread...). I have seen a couple of the girls in action doing PT tests on another selection course - a bunch of guys performed worse than they did.


----------



## digrar (Apr 12, 2017)

I wouldn't worry too much, you're putting half the native English speakers I see on the net to shame with your rusty English.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 17, 2017)

One more article on Jegertroppen:
Inside the world's first all-female special forces unit

Article says they had ~300 applicants the first year (2014?), wonder how many completed their training and are active.


----------



## _KJ_ (Oct 6, 2017)

KiloPapa, are you a former Arty guy by any chance?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 6, 2017)

_KJ_ said:


> KiloPapa, are you a former Arty guy by any chance?



@_KJ_ @PapaBoar 
Just a quick forum FYI - if you put an "@" before a member's name, you can 'tag' them so they know that you are paging them.


----------



## _KJ_ (Oct 6, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah Thank you, been away from the boards for awhile.


----------



## KiloPapa (Oct 6, 2017)

_KJ_ said:


> KiloPapa, are you a former Arty guy by any chance?


Nope, never served in an Arty unit, I'm afraid.


----------



## _KJ_ (Oct 6, 2017)

OK, a long shot.
So what unit, were you in on Aurora17?


----------

